# Which one you boys is fishing this lady's dock?



## lsualum01 (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/jamie.moore.5264/posts/10210138198070180



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol! Dam.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't know if this is BS or not, but first off, the language is enough to get #4 blown through your hull. Bye!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Let's not get this started again she does not own the water


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

So the question is ..who is right? Can she legally run him off if he is not tied off?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is really sad is, there are actually people that think they own the water around their docks...even lakes like Conroe!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

What do you suppose they are trying to catch under there? Sheephead or hardheads? With all the water out there do you really have to pull into someone's private dock to fish? 

It's not about what's legal. It's about being a decent person.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

X2. I can park on your sidewalk for hours, It's legal


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Dikheads ,carry on...


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Wonder if he talks to his mother like that???


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I am for the right to free waterways. I do not believe a person should have excusive use and control of any portion of a public waterway. What gives a person the right of entitlement to that portion of public waterway?

If it was the case I owned and had exclusive use of all public waters under a structure I built, I could build a very large 'dock' and claim all public water 'covered' by said 'dock' to be my private domain.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> It's not about what's legal. It's about being a decent person.


You are right. No decent person would build a 'private' pier on public water which belongs to all of us.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Profish00 said:


> X2. I can park on your sidewalk for hours, It's legal


You sure about that? Better check again. You may be able to park on the street in front of someones house but not the sidewalk. Also boat houses are considered private property being inside the poles could very well be co sidered trespassing.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

had2reg said:


> You are right. No decent person would build a 'private' pier on public water which belongs to all of us.


Dude was talking like a punk and ran like a coward!! Too bad someone did not show up to help the woman and show this punk some respect.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Next thing you know is we will lose our right to open public beach access because beachfront home owners feel they own the public beach in front of their properties.

Oh sorry. That has already happened.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Men were wrong. 
Lady was very respectful and bit her tongue, a lot.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

She should have gone down there and spoke to them and then asked if they would kindly fish elsewhere. If she had a legitimate reason for not wanting them there, she should have told them why. I don't think she was being unreasonable for wanting them to move on. That said, I have owned waterfront property with a dock and I always enjoyed people fishing near by and under my dock and in my lights. I always go to them and talk to them and without exception, I have had very good conversations that were very respectful and everybody was always happy to talk.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> She should have gone down there and spoke to them and then asked if they would kindly fish elsewhere. If she had a legitimate reason for not wanting them there, she should have told them why. I don't think she was being unreasonable for wanting them to move on. That said, I have owned waterfront property with a dock and I always enjoyed people fishing near by and under my dock and in my lights. I always go to them and talk to them and without exception, I have had very good conversations that were very respectful and everybody was always happy to talk.


With the way these guys exploded on her when they knew she was there, I'm sure it was no joy hearing them exploit her shade.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

cman said:


> Men were wrong.
> Lady was very respectful and bit her tongue, a lot.


If the men are on public water legally engaging in angling, the woman is harassing them. The lady distracts the man when he hooks up causing a lost fish. You can see in the video he is upset by her harassment. The fishermen are forced to leave to remove themselves from the harassment.

What is the problem or damage the fishermen are causing?

It seems to me the problem is the entitled woman who feels she has domain over her claimed portion of a public waterway.

From TPWD website

Harassment

Harassment of hunters, trappers or anglers (Sportsmen's Rights Act) is punishable by a fine of $200 to $2000 and/or 180 days in jail.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

had2reg said:


> Next thing you know is we will lose our right to open public beach access because beachfront home owners feel they own the public beach in front of their properties.
> 
> Oh sorry. That has already happened.


Where in Texas has that happened? I live on Galveston island and don't know of a single inch of the beach from SLP to the ship channel that I can't access.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> Where in Texas has that happened? I live on Galveston island and don't know of a single inch of the beach from SLP to the ship channel that I can't access.


 Back in the '70's and early '80's, a person could drive and park on the beach from the Seawall to San Luis Pass. You can not do that today. I do not consider what we have today to be free open beach access. It is restricted.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

cman said:


> With the way these guys exploded on her when they knew she was there, I'm sure it was no joy hearing them exploit her shade.


I agree with you but I also think that there was blame to go around on both sides.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

From the sound of the boat driver, I guarantee Dueling Banjo's have been somewhere in the family tree.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Two ignorant issues here...

1) The dude fishing should never have lifted that fish up out of the water without a net under it, if in fact he was planning on keeping it...

2) The fisherman never should have acknowledged that that woman even existed and kept on sticking fish...


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

This was in Florida, and they were impeding access to a private slip.

"In general, boaters are allowed to fish around docks in saltwater as long they do not tie up to a private dock or impede boat traffic or access to and from the dock."

http://mygovhelp.info/FLFWC/_cs/site.aspx?qaframe=AnswerDetail.aspx?sSessionID=&aid=244


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JJGold said:


> This was in Florida, and they were impeding access to a private slip.
> 
> "In general, boaters are allowed to fish around docks in saltwater as long they do not tie up to a private dock or impede boat traffic or access to and from the dock."
> 
> I didn't see any other traffic or another boat wanting to get into that slip...Sounds like crotchety woman needs a boyfriend to me.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Couple of rude obnoxious jerks. Seems at least as far as the video shows she was polite enough. Those guy probably use the same argument to pull up within 10 feet of another boat when they see a fish being caught. That's legal too.... but I be they would have been flamed for doing that in a video by the same folks that are cheering them now. 

Lady should have just set up on the dock with a loud boom box and started tossing out lines to fish all around...they would have moved without her saying a word...after all she had a legal right to fish off her own dock.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> Couple of rude obnoxious jerks. Seems at least as far as the video shows she was polite enough. Those guy probably use the same argument to pull up within 10 feet of another boat when they see a fish being caught. That's legal too.... but I be they would have been flamed for doing that in a video by the same folks that are cheering them now.
> 
> Lady should have just set up on the dock with a loud boom box and started tossing out lines to fish all around...they would have moved without her saying a word...after all she had a legal right to fish off her own dock.


Who is cheering them? I indicated that their reaction was ignorant. How does one compare fishing an empty boat dock with not another boat around to potlicking another boat within 10 feet. If she was fishing there I'd bet those guys wouldn't have come in on her. I fish around private piers and boat houses all the time and have never had anyone give me grief.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had lots and I mean LOTS of scrapes with dock owners. And became VERY familiar with the rules and laws about what you can and cannot do. 

First off, if your boat can float into a spot, you can fish it. Period. Doesn't matter if it's a marina, dock, boat ramp, whatever. It's called "navigable" water, it's public property.

It's ALSO ILLEGAL for anyone to harass, interfere or disrupt you while you're fishing or hunting. 

Now if/when you step out of your boat onto said dock/marina/whatever it is now trespassing, and you've crossed the line and the law flips to the owners side.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

he was tied to her dock.
she asked nicely
with the invent of rod & reels .. he could have made the cast 10-20' away

we lost the privilege to fish l&g plant in sabine possibly from jerks like this who tied up to their piling or fished under their walk way then PO'ed their staff. we fished that area for years and was never ran off, then the sign came that restrict 20' or tying to, now it's prohibited to enter the cut.

when they say it's public water way .. it can also means the boater doesnt own it


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

For the sale of discussion, I support dock owners owning not only the water under their docks but also any water within site of the dock.:slimer:


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Should have called a game warden. He could have explained to both of them, it is the fisherman's right to fish the water around and under the dock, and that the lady has a right to stop them from tying to her dock. Both were right, both were wrong.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

plus...they were soaking croakers!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Regardless of who is right or wrong...that young man needs his mouth washed out with soap and then an arse whoopin. No quality character traits on display there.

If he thought he was so right, why did he run with his mouth still spouting the filth he is?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Regardless of who is right or wrong...that young man needs his mouth washed out with soap and then an arse whoopin. No quality character traits on display there.
> 
> If he thought he was so right, why did he run with his mouth still spouting the filth he is?


I agree 100% Seems that affects a lot of men now days. I wonder if it makes them feel bigger and meaner or what . We always called them Gutter mouth:headknock


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> JJGold said:
> 
> 
> > This was in Florida, and they were impeding access to a private slip.
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JJGold said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > They were also tied up to her private dock, a clear violation.
> ...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

So how would you feel if I legally parked on the street in front of your house and started flying my drone around your neighborhood including over you property. I'm not filming you or your property. Just using the airspace over it. 

Perfectly legal, but you would find it incredibly annoying and intrusive, and completely unnecessary. You would likely be suspicious of my intentions. 

Anchoring right next to or within someone's dock is pretty much the same thing. It's not unheard of for burglars to case places from the water. 

There is a common courtesy factor that seems to no longer matter in our society.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> JJGold said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry...I guess I was linked to a different video...I never saw them untie anything as they left...My bad
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> So how would you feel if I legally parked on the street in front of your house and started flying my drone around your neighborhood including over you property. I'm not filming you or your property. Just using the airspace over it.
> 
> Perfectly legal, but you would find it incredibly annoying and intrusive, and completely unnecessary. You would likely be suspicious of my intentions.
> 
> ...


Come on over...The only thing I would find discourteous was if you didn't teach me how to fly it!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > @ 34 seconds
> ...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't see the video, so I can't make any determinations. I don't mind people tying up to my dock and fishing. I just don't want them to smash into it like someone did recently.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

pmgoffjr said:


> I've had lots and I mean LOTS of scrapes with dock owners. And became VERY familiar with the rules and laws about what you can and cannot do.
> 
> First off, if your boat can float into a spot, you can fish it. Period. Doesn't matter if it's a marina, dock, boat ramp, whatever. It's called "navigable" water, it's public property.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should go back and become more familiar with the law. Many states have laws that forbid access to "navigable" water. We will use LA as an example. There are stretches of water that seem to be navigable that are privately owned that you do not have the right to access. Certain canals come to mind. This has been upheld by the courts and is actually becoming more common. Im not talking about power plants or the like. I mean joe blow land owner. Use google, youll be amazed.

There are also states that people own the water rights to for mooring and other purposes that you do not have the right to access. Not to mention private marinas. There are several private harbors I can think of that are actually gated. Gee how can they do that if pmgoffjr has the right to go where ever his boat floats? Because pmgoffjr really doesnt have the right to go where ever his boat floats like he thinks he does.

Go inside of someones private boat house and see what happens. Youre boat can float in shouldnt be a problem, right?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

For a few stinking fish and some just lose their mind and may lose their lives or freedom!


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Profish00 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he just pushed of the piling to ease them back...If not, they need to get compliant & get a power pole to fish under docks.
> ...


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Life is too short. The part I enjoy about fishing is getting away from it all and relaxing. Getting in a argument with a property owner just kind of defeats the entire purpose.

Personally I think they both handled it badly. They really were not effecting the lady in anyway but they were clearly jerks.

Just because you have the "right" to do something it does not keep you from being an A-hole.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> Regardless of who is right or wrong...that young man needs his mouth washed out with soap and then an arse whoopin. No quality character traits on display there.
> 
> If he thought he was so right, why did he run with his mouth still spouting the filth he is?


I couldn't agree more!! Two wrongs doesn't make a right, show character and take the high road!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Dock*



had2reg said:


> If the men are on public water legally engaging in angling, the woman is harassing them. The lady distracts the man when he hooks up causing a lost fish. You can see in the video he is upset by her harassment. The fishermen are forced to leave to remove themselves from the harassment.
> 
> What is the problem or damage the fishermen are causing?
> 
> ...


Harassment, you are kidding right! If you pull into my slip whether your tied off or not you are going to be asked to leave. Nothing entitled about it, she doesn't own the water but she owns the dock and boathouse.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

I am a part owner of a pier boats fish near all the time. Most folks are pretty courteous and allow space for everyone. Very seldom that we have problems. Like tying up to pilings like those guys did. 

That said what that lady needed to do with *** holes like that is keep a hammer and a bucket of nails on the pier. If you ask them politely to move and that sort of lip is what you get...start nailing down some planks.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

I think it could have been handled differently.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> he was tied to her dock.
> she asked nicely
> with the invent of rod & reels .. he could have made the cast 10-20' away
> 
> ...


If it's a LNG plant or loading dock you're not even supposed to stop let alone tie up and fish and that's a federal law not a private owner rule.its the same way in Freeport,I work at some of the pipeline facilities there and the guys working the docks usually don't care as long as there isn't a ship there but the coast guard will let you know real quick to move along.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Life is too short. The part I enjoy about fishing is getting away from it all and relaxing. Getting in a argument with a property owner just kind of defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Personally I think they both handled it badly. They really were not effecting the lady in anyway but they were clearly jerks.
> 
> *Just because you have the "right" to do something* it does not keep you from being an A-hole.


Right on, Catchy... whether you have the 'right' to do something don't mean a dammed thing to that Coroner working on your ***....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nothing like a bucket of fish heads and guts being tossed off the ole dock. There is a story behind what I am saying. (seen)
It was freaking classic!



Gater2 said:


> Harassment, you are kidding right! If you pull into my slip whether your tied off or not you are going to be asked to leave. Nothing entitled about it, she doesn't own the water but she owns the dock and boathouse.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Right on, Catchy... whether you have the 'right' to do something don't mean a dammed thing to that Coroner working on your ***....


Dam Jim...I'm thinking a sign stating 'The last gut that fished my dock was killed' might persuade me to skip that landing...LOL


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

She needs to put chains where they can't get in there. Problem solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Sprinklers set on motion detectors seem to work on Lake Conroe....

If you can float it, you can boat it. And as long as your feet are wet from the mean high tide line you are not trespassing. ......except in some canals in LA most all of which are clearly marked. They can own a private canal they made.

I would have anchored 5 feet away and cast in. Unless it's raining.....then you will have a hard time getting me out from under there lol...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> She needs to put chains where they can't get in there. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Illegal to block navigable waterways.where I used to live was a man made canal and a small lagoon area.one of the long time residents and all around a-hole tried to pay the unpaid taxes on the land under the water and stretched a chain across the entrance to the canal and wanted to charge all the residents a annual fee for usage.took about 1 day before the game warden and sheriffs were there to have him remove the chain and inform him of the laws about tidal affected waters and how he wasted him money.this was Texas though I'm not sure about where the video was from


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Sprinklers set on motion detectors seem to work on Lake Conroe....
> 
> If you can float it, you can boat it. And as long as your feet are wet from the mean high tide line you are not trespassing. ......except in some canals in LA most all of which are clearly marked. They can own a private canal they made.
> 
> I would have anchored 5 feet away and cast in. Unless it's raining.....then you will have a hard time getting me out from under there lol...


Same here,I wouldn't be under anyone's boat house unless I was getting out of the weather.its a lot easier to be on the outside anyways that way if you do hook a fish you can pull it away from the pilings.i know we've hunted the slews up in hall's bayou and had guys on the private leases call the game wardens on us and the warden told us and them that as long as we're in the tide effected zone and not shooting over land there's nothing they can do about it.ive always said it's not my fault they paid 1000s of dollars to hunt the same marsh we hunt for free!


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Two people. One who is legally fishing a public waterway. One who is claiming exclusive use of a public waterway denying all others from accessing that public waterway.

Who is the *** hole?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Dock*



had2reg said:


> Two people. One who is legally fishing a public waterway. One who is claiming exclusive use of a public waterway denying all others from accessing that public waterway.
> 
> Who is the *** hole?


The two guys in the boat! She is not claiming anything about the water way
only her boat slip which she has every right to


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gater2 said:


> Harassment, you are kidding right! If you pull into my slip whether your tied off or not you are going to be asked to leave. Nothing entitled about it, she doesn't own the water but she owns the dock and boathouse.


So what would you do if they just ignored you and kept fishing?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Couldn't they of just untied, backed out from under the boat slip and kept fishing?
Then what can she say? Don't cast at my dock?


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe the person with the boat dock had items get stolen and they feel the need to be protective of their property. I personally would never get in another person's boat slip, but I will get close enough to fish it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Dock*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> So what would you do if they just ignored you and kept fishing?


What she should have done, call the police!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Dock*



LA Wader said:


> Maybe the person with the boat dock had items get stolen and they feel the need to be protective of their property. I personally would never get in another person's boat slip, but I will get close enough to fish it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, they fish all around the dock all they want. What would those jerks say if she pulled up in their driveway, dropped the tailgate and start drinking a few cold ones, it's not much different


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I hope this isn't a hijack. I think it's just a slightly different slant on the same issue. Once upon a time, a way back before hurricane Ike took out the Galveston Fishing Pier I decided to try something I'd never done or seen anyone else do. 

Flounder were biting. On the pier competition was fierce for space around the pilings. As everyone knows flounder like to lay up in depressions and bowls and just about any low spot. But when you walk onto the pier the fishing starts a little ways down the pier rendering the first few pilings inaccessible. I just knew that the washouts around the pilings were holding fish

I pulled up to the closest steps to the West side of the pier, put on my wade gear and went down the steps into the water and started fishing around the pilings. 

BINGO!

I had 4 nice flatties when Adolph (the then owner) came out and told me I'd have to leave that I could not legally fish there with out paying. I called him on that one. He ranted and raved for a few minutes and then told me he was going to call the sheriff. I told him to have the Sheriff be sure and bring a rod, the fish are biting. 

He stomped back into the store and when he came out he said the sheriff was on his way and that I could avoid arrest by coming onto the pier and paying or just leaving. I stood my ground.

The deputy pulled up right at the steps and called down to me. "Are you catching any fish?" I held up my stringer that had 6 flounder by now and one spec. We had a short discussion about the legality of me fishing there with out paying. I pointed out that I was not even touching the pier of any of it's support structure and that Adolph did not own the Gulf of Mexico last I heard.

I told him to go in and tell Adolph to relax that I'd have my limit in a few more minutes and I'd be gone. 

The deputy grinned and shook his head once and said, "have a nice day" and left.

A few minutes later Adolph came out so see if I'd gone and got to see me catch the biggest flounder I caught that morning. He ask me what the deputy said. I said, "he told me to have a nice day". He made some vague remark about my heritage and went back into the store. Another few minutes and I had my limit of flounder and one more spec. 

I did that a few more times over the following years and no one ever challenged me on it ever again. Adolph was a stingy old skinflint and that small victory really made me feel good. some of the regulars on the pier were friends that I'd been fishing with for years and they were witness to the events of the day and all cheered when they saw old Adolph scurry back into t he store with steam coming out of his ears.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gater2 said:


> What she should have done, call the police!


I'm sure that would have been a priority dispatch...Might have to redirect an assault in progress.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gater2 said:


> Exactly, they fish all around the dock all they want. What would those jerks say if she pulled up in their driveway, dropped the tailgate and start drinking a few cold ones, it's not much different


Very different...Fishing the public water from where her property ends is fair game...Crossing the easement into their driveway is private property.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

By then I probably would of had a few Ultras in me and ****** off the deck. They are more than welcome to stay put. LMFAO



Blk Jck 224 said:


> So what would you do if they just ignored you and kept fishing?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> By then I probably would of had a few Ultras in me and ****** off the deck. They are more than welcome to stay put. LMFAO


They might have been L Their AO also...HeHe


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Gater2 said:


> Exactly, they fish all around the dock all they want. What would those jerks say if she pulled up in their driveway, dropped the tailgate and start drinking a few cold ones, it's not much different


I am going to build a dock/boat slip off my property that covers your driveway. Don't be an *** hole and park your car in my boat slip!


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

LA Wader said:


> Maybe the person with the boat dock had items get stolen and they feel the need to be protective of their property.


Maybe the person with the boat dock had hemorrhoids, menstrual cramps, swollen fallopian tubes and an ingrown toenail of her big left toe. Just saying.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Majek11 said:


> Illegal to block navigable waterways.where I used to live was a man made canal and a small lagoon area.one of the long time residents and all around a-hole tried to pay the unpaid taxes on the land under the water and stretched a chain across the entrance to the canal and wanted to charge all the residents a annual fee for usage.took about 1 day before the game warden and sheriffs were there to have him remove the chain and inform him of the laws about tidal affected waters and how he wasted him money.this was Texas though I'm not sure about where the video was from


A chain across my boat shelter wouldn't impede navigation. Not talking about the entire waterway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> A chain across my boat shelter wouldn't impede navigation.


If my three men in a tub wanted to navigate the public water which you callously built over and chained off, we might be 'upset'.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

RedXCross said:


> By then I probably would of had a few Ultras in me and ****** off the deck. They are more than welcome to stay put. LMFAO


Then they could have snapped a pic and called on you for indecent exposure and if convicted you'd have to register as a sex offender for the rest of your life.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

had2reg said:


> Maybe the person with the boat dock had hemorrhoids, menstrual cramps, swollen fallopian tubes and an ingrown toenail of her big left toe. Just saying.


Haha, she possibly had a few of those symptoms! My point is that when people have property get stolen off a personal dock or boat house, the owners might be a little concerned with 2 clowns parking their boat in their slip and fishing....just saying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

If he wanted to snap a picture of me while **** is pouring down his hat bream , he is more than welcome too. Night night



Majek11 said:


> Then they could have snapped a pic and called on you for indecent exposure and if convicted you'd have to register as a sex offender for the rest of your life.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So what would you do if they just ignored you and kept fishing?


I would sit on my pier and toss rocks into the water while smiling until that trash mouth ******* figured he might as well move along. My pier, my party!!!


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Majek11 said:


> Illegal to block navigable waterways.where I used to live was a man made canal and a small lagoon area.one of the long time residents and all around a-hole tried to pay the unpaid taxes on the land under the water and stretched a chain across the entrance to the canal and wanted to charge all the residents a annual fee for usage.took about 1 day before the game warden and sheriffs were there to have him remove the chain and inform him of the laws about tidal affected waters and how he wasted him money.this was Texas though I'm not sure about where the video was from


Her chaining the entrance to her slip isnt blocking a navigable waterway and is perfectly legal. The guys were trespassing according to FL law.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So what would you do if they just ignored you and kept fishing?


You can come find out but I guarantee your day would have just cost you more than you planned.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

tstorm5 said:


> I would sit on my pier and toss my rocks into the water while smiling. My pier, my party!!!


Well, I guess public masturbation is one solution for your issues. Like you said your pier, your party!!!


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

had2reg said:


> Well, I guess public masturbation is one solution for your issues. Like you said your pier, your party!!!


OK, you may have slightly misunderstood my meaning there. I meant rocks, like the kind found in a yard. These could be oyster shells, pebbles or stones. My apologies for the poor clarification. LOL!!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

stinkypete said:


> Her chaining the entrance to her slip isnt blocking a navigable waterway and is perfectly legal. The guys were trespassing according to FL law.


I have no knowledge of Florida law so I cannot say.i myself would have walked out a started a conversation with my fellow fishermen and if I had a recent problem with theft I would have asked them to be on the lookout.its better to have friends than enemies I always thought.if on the other hand I was them I wouldn't have been in the slip to begin with unless it was raining or lightning.from what saw on the video she came down the pier with the intention of running them off so starting in a conversation with a camera rolling and ****** off isn't going to get much done as far as being civil and polite goes.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

stinkypete said:


> You can come find out but I guarantee your day would have just cost you more than you planned.


.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

My favorite part of that video .. f you b it ain't against the law if I'm not tied to your pilings.. hey bro untie us so we can get out of here . Lol . Just because you can legally fish somewhere doesn't make it right .. hell I can bang your Ole lady legally but is it right ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

stinkypete said:


> You can come find out but I guarantee your day would have just cost you more than you planned.


What are you referring to...Would you try to charge folks fishing your dock an access fee, or are you saying you would assault them, damage their vessel ?? Give us some details there Stinky.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Mine too, Again I guarantee Dueling Banjos played in his wedding party.
The other guy was somewhat timid and ready to go.



Jaysand247 said:


> My favorite part of that video .. f you b it ain't against the law if I'm not tied to your pilings.. hey bro untie us so we can get out of here . Lol . Just because you can legally fish somewhere doesn't make it right .. hell I can bang your Ole lady legally but is it right ?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Won Hunglo said:


> For the sake of discussion, I support dock owners owning not only the water under their docks but also any water within site of the dock.:slimer:


Ok, today I switched sides. I think the boaters should go back tonight and tie off a gill net to the dock. Then a call should be dropped to the TPW 1-800 number.:biggrin:


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree fishermen had rights to the water, but tying up inside her slip is a little too much. Then escalate it like that. Common courtesy would have been that they not be in her slip. 

Now if it had been mine, they would have a bit of surprise when they came back and found yards of small nylon line tied in strings across the entrance about 6 inches under the water level. Fish all you want around the dock and slip and even in it but don't tie off inside. And this result would be because of they way they talked to me and acted, not because I wanted to be an A--HOl3


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Gater2 said:


> Exactly, they fish all around the dock all they want. What would those jerks say if she pulled up in their driveway, dropped the tailgate and start drinking a few cold ones, it's not much different


A few beers might have fixed the entire thing. The nice gentleman with his educated vocabulary seems like had he spoken a little calmer and not called her so many names could have resolved this. Instead he chose to run his mouth. Not sure about who is right or wrong, but you shouldn't speak to anyone like that.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What are you referring to...Would you try to charge folks fishing your dock an access fee, or are you saying you would assault them, damage their vessel ?? Give us some details there Stinky.


Did I threaten you with assault? What are you a hillary voter that likes to make things up to win your argument? 
No I said it was going to cost you, what I would do is if I ask you to leave my private property, which in that case is exactly what it is, and you refuse I go from joe blow slip owner to the guy with the badge who is now going to write you for tresspassing and every violation I can find. Just cause Im not in my boat with the pretty blue lights doesnt mean anything. The guys in the boat were in violation of the law. They were trespassing. Like I said now its going to cost you. Stupidity needs to be painful and Ive found that many times the most effective pain is in the pocket. There are exceptions to "navigable water" you should learn what they are.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

stinkypete said:


> Did I threaten you with assault? What are you a hillary voter that likes to make things up to win your argument?
> No I said it was going to cost you, what I would do is if I ask you to leave my private property, which in that case is exactly what it is, and you refuse I go from joe blow slip owner to the guy with the badge who is now going to write you for tresspassing and every violation I can find. Just cause Im not in my boat with the pretty blue lights doesnt mean anything. The guys in the boat were in violation of the law. They were trespassing. Like I said now its going to cost you. Stupidity needs to be painful and Ive found that many times the most effective pain is in the pocket. There are exceptions to "navigable water" you should learn what they are.


Please inform us what the exceptions are,I'd like to know so I don't break the law.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Texas courts have determined that the public may lawfully boat and fish upon navigable waters that flow over privately owned submerged land. Such navigable waters are public, even though the river bed is privately owned. See Port Acres Sportsmanâ€™s Club v. Mann, 541 S.W.2d 847,850 (Tex. Civ. App.-Beaumont 1976,writref dn.r.e.). InNatland Corp. v. Bakerâ€™s Port, Inc., 865 S.W.2d 52 (Tex. App.-Corpus Christi 1993, writ denied), the court of appeals stated that â€œeven though submerged land may be privately owned, if navigable public waters flow over it, the public retains the right to use those waters for navigation, fishing, and other lawful purposes.â€ Natlund, 865 S.W.2d at 63 (CitingDiversion Lake Club v. Heath, 86 S.W.2d441,446 (Tex. 1935)). Because


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Oso Blanco said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > I own the property my dock is on. I do not own the water. It is very clear in my survey that I own 25' out from the bulkhead. I would never be a bung hole about but if you are power polled in you are trespassing.
> ...


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

So much passion over such a meaningless argument. 

Common courtesy has left society.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bayscout22 said:


> Oso Blanco said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very good point. I own a couple of parcels on the ICW. In both cases, my deed shows the property line 35' - 45' out into the channel. It could make for a very sticky legal issue.
> ...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Chuckybrown said:


> So much passion over such a meaningless argument.
> 
> Common courtesy has left society.


Yep,a little from each party would have solved it all but as far as the law in Texas goes it's pretty clear


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Q: Can a marina operator or lakeside landowner keep boaters away from his docks?
A: Not on public water. If a lake is public water, the public has the right to boat the entire lake, and to fish from a boat (subject to regulation by government entities).31 A person who interferes with a lawful boater may be committing the crime of obstructing a waterway and/or harassment. Both are Class B misdemeanors.32 By the same token, a boater who unreasonably obstructs access to or from a dock or boat slip may be guilty of obstructing a waterway.


Pulled this from the TPWD site


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

There are three sides to every story...

1. Those who side with the lady :work:

2. Those who side with the fishermen :hairout:

3. And those who just laugh at the other two sides :rotfl::doowapsta:rotfl::doowapsta

Did he really just call him a Hillary voter? Bahahaha


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

*TPWD*

TPWD site


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The two guys in the boat are idiots.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This is just a personal opinion and I have no idea what the law is in the exact case shown:

You can fish all up under a dock, casting, catching fish. I think the boater should not tie off to the post of the dock, but instead use their own anchor or power to to stay put, or just drift by. I also don't think the boat should be touching the post, and don't think the boat should be "breaking the plane" created by the support columns. Casting within that plane though, or catching fish from within that plane, is okay. 

In case of bad weather or boater emergency, the boater should be able to seek refuge. Just use common sense, if you had the situation turned around on you, how would you feel?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone have a regular link. I'm not on facebook therefor can't pull up video.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> Anyone have a regular link. I'm not on facebook therefor can't pull up video.


X2


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw it on a you tube link


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Whitebassfisher said:


> This is just a personal opinion and I have no idea what the law is in the exact case shown:
> 
> You can fish all up under a dock, casting, catching fish. I think the boater should not tie off to the post of the dock, but instead use their own anchor or power to to stay put, or just drift by. I also don't think the boat should be touching the post, and don't think the boat should be "breaking the plane" created by the support columns. Casting within that plane though, or catching fish from within that plane, is okay.
> 
> In case of bad weather or boater emergency, the boater should be able to seek refuge. Just use common sense, if you had the situation turned around on you, how would you feel?


Pretty much nailed it. The navigable waters definition changes when someone gets a permit to put in a slip or boat house. That becomes private property.

Most people that have a roofed slip probably arent going to mind to much if youre sheltering from a storm. Chances are their boaters and will understand. Of course that changes if they're trying to get in their slip at the time. They might be a bit ticked if they have to sit out in the storm while you shelter, in their shelter.
The thing is they werent sheltering and she asked them to leave. There are stiffer penalties in many states for hunting and fishing while trespassing including possibly losing your license. All they had to do is as you mentioned, back out of the slip, anchor, and keep fishing.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I was trying to confirm.this and havent been able to find a source, but I asked one of the the local LEOs in JB. He said that the water inside a slip of a privately owned dock is not considered navigable water. 

He said if i ever found someone camped out in my slip to give them a call and they would run them off. Apparently it happens more than you think.



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Docks*



Majek11 said:


> Q: Can a marina operator or lakeside landowner keep boaters away from his docks?
> A: Not on public water. If a lake is public water, the public has the right to boat the entire lake, and to fish from a boat (subject to regulation by government entities).31 A person who interferes with a lawful boater may be committing the crime of obstructing a waterway and/or harassment. Both are Class B misdemeanors.32 By the same token, a boater who unreasonably obstructs access to or from a dock or boat slip may be guilty of obstructing a waterway.
> 
> Pulled this from the TPWD site


There are different regulations for saltwater and one thing you don't mention is about tying up to the dock. Another thing is that local regulations can supersede State regulations so every place is different


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Why is everyone quoting Texas law when this is a Florida video? Agree the guys are idiots and the woman is a biotch but someone should lookup the regs there and see who has the law on there side.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Leo said:


> Why is everyone quoting Texas law when this is a Florida video? Agree the guys are idiots and the woman is a biotch but someone should lookup the regs there and see who has the law on there side.


I'm going to go with its against the law to treat a lady like that.:tongue:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> I'm going to go with its against the law to treat a lady like that.:tongue:


I wish her sons or nephews would have been present..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

stinkypete said:


> Did I threaten you with assault? What are you a hillary voter that likes to make things up to win your argument?
> 
> Pretty sure you might be a peter puffer since the name calling barrier has crossed at this point...Jus Sayin


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Only if they had a map....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nine thousand hits on this thread so far.....


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

stinkypete said:


> Pretty much nailed it. The navigable waters definition changes when someone gets a permit to put in a slip or boat house. That becomes private property.
> 
> Most people that have a roofed slip probably arent going to mind to much if youre sheltering from a storm. Chances are their boaters and will understand. Of course that changes if they're trying to get in their slip at the time. They might be a bit ticked if they have to sit out in the storm while you shelter, in their shelter.
> The thing is they werent sheltering and she asked them to leave. There are stiffer penalties in many states for hunting and fishing while trespassing including possibly losing your license. All they had to do is as you mentioned, back out of the slip, anchor, and keep fishing.


Can you please show me the law that states this?i hate to go around being ignorant of the law.i understand that the dock is private property but it clearly states that the water and every thing in it is property of the state and cannot be block from public use.im guessing you're in law enforcement so I'm sure you're correct but I'd just like to see the actual law.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

stinkypete said:


> I go the guy with the badge who is now going to write you for tresspassing and every violation I can find. The guys in the boat were in violation of the law. They were trespassing.


Good to get the asspinion of the true blue guy with the badge.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

stinkypete:

According to TPWD legal counsel Boyd Kennedy, â€œWaters that are open to the public for fishing include coastal waters, major lakes and rivers, and many smaller streams and lakes. If a lake is public water, then all of the lake is public water, including the water around marinas and boat docks. The right to build or operate a marina, dock, or other structure on or over public water does not carry with it the right to restrict boating or fishing from a boat.â€

Kennedy went on to note that by law, the basic authority for the enactment of boating regulations is reserved to the state. Some local government authorities may impose boating regulations for safety purposes, but TPWD statistics show that fishing around marinas and boat docks is not a safety problem. â€œHarassment of a law-abiding fisherman is a crime punishable by fine and/or imprisonment,â€ he added. (TPWD News Release; Jan. 11, 1999)

Florida law
http://www.floridasportsman.com/2005/12/01/features_051258/


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

The question becomes can you navigate through that boat slip? The problem lies that they were tied up on her piling. Can't to that, the structure belongs to her.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

capt. david said:


> The question becomes can you navigate through that boat slip? The problem lies that they were tied up on her piling. Can't to that, the structure belongs to her.


I agree with the no tieing up to her pier.but they could navigate thru her slip.it doesn't say you have to go thru without backing out or turning around,if you can float it you can boat it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the way this guy spoke to that lady is the problem. If he would have explained the law, maybe even called the law and not been so disrespectful this would be a non issue. Not sure about those defending the fishermen, but had I spoke to your wife, girlfriend, sister, Husband, domestic partner, or even you that way, you would be rightfully upset or even fight me over that.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I wouldn't defend the way he reacted but I would defend his rights to lawfully fish.ive had a home on the water and never ran anyone off for fishing my pier or boat house.likei stated before I'd go out and converse with my fellow fishermen.with every one and their kids nowadays having a camera and starting off any encounter with it usually is a quick way to raise tensions.ask any cop and I'm sure they'll say the same thing.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Dock the water with bows of dinghies
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Tis the season to be dingy
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Don't be gay let's go fishing
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Troll the ancient 2cool listings
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Set the dock ablaze before us
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Strike down the chain is our chorus
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Follow me in merry plunder
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
While I tell of the dock blunder
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Fast away the old farts passes
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Hatred from you gnads and asses
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Let's all try to get together
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly
Heedless bytch about wind and weather
Fol ly ly ly ly, ly ly ly ly


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Was the chick hot?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Was the chick hot?


x2 I don't have facebook either


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

galvbay said:


> Only if they had a map....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's astounding every time I see it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Tail Chaser said:


> x2 I don't have facebook either


Me either. Was this the one where they lady beats up the hockey player for fishing off here frozen bulk head?


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks like they pulled the post.....Can't view the video anymore.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Link to video? The op link is no good.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I bet there is a lot more to the situation than what the video showed.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

ChuChu said:


> stinkypete:
> 
> According to TPWD legal counsel Boyd Kennedy, â€œWaters that are open to the public for fishing include coastal waters, major lakes and rivers, and many smaller streams and lakes. If a lake is public water, then all of the lake is public water, including the water around marinas and boat docks. The right to build or operate a marina, dock, or other structure on or over public water does not carry with it the right to restrict boating or fishing from a boat.â€
> 
> ...


You missed the important word, AROUND, not inside. Exactly what I said previously. If they would have backed out of the slip there wouldnt have been an issue. They could have casted inside without issue.

Sheltered marinas and private slips do not fall under navigable waters. Call Mr Kennedy and ask him if his statement allows you to trespass into a private slip or boat house. Going into a boathouse or sheltered private slip is considered trespassing. As i said before there are exceptions such as sheltering in adverse weather but the guys in the video werent sheltering. If you really want to prove your theory go hang out in the entrance of any marina fishing from your boat and refuse to move. Tell them Mr Kennedy said its ok and see what happens.

Also Kennedy's statement refers to State over Local, the basic authority for the enactment of boating regulations is reserved by the Federal Govt.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> stinkypete said:
> 
> 
> > Did I threaten you with assault? What are you a hillary voter that likes to make things up to win your argument?
> ...


----------

